# Water bowl



## Treebon (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys I've been trying different water bowl's in my tortoise's enclosure, but I can not find the right one. Any of the smaller ones are too deep for him, and anything with a ramp or sloped walk-in area is too big. 

Does anyone have any ideas about where I can find a huge selection of water bowls, or what household items I can turn into one that would work for me? I know some people use a paint tray, but that is way too big for my enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

I use the terra-cotta plant saucers from Lowes. You know, the drip trays that potted plants sit on. They've got a whole bunch of sizes and they are pretty cheap. Good traction too. I semi-bury them so the rim is nearly flush with the substrate.


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 25, 2010)

Treebon said:


> Hey guys I've been trying different water bowl's in my tortoise's enclosure, but I can not find the right one. Any of the smaller ones are too deep for him, and anything with a ramp or sloped walk-in area is too big.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about where I can find a huge selection of water bowls, or what household items I can turn into one that would work for me? I know some people use a paint tray, but that is way too big for my enclosure.



Have you tried Plant pot saucers? They worked for my 3-4 month old Leopard tortoise (now 15 months old). 

This was little Thor at 3-4 months old.






I am not sure how big your tortoise is, but he was about 2.25" when I got him, and still uses the same dish now at 3".

They also have bigger ones too.


----------



## Treebon (Jun 25, 2010)

He is about 5.5 inches right now, and he is probably just about fully grown. I'll take a look at them tomorrow, this is actually a really great idea guys. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## moswen (Jun 27, 2010)

the pot protectors are a great idea for bigger guys, but right now i have babies and i actually use a lid from the mashed potatoe bowls at kfc, we have one right down the street from our house and kaylynn and i eat there on occasion...  i like it in my opinion because it doesn't leak water like the terra cotta pot protectors do and i feel like the ribbed lid gives them a pretty good foot hold.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 27, 2010)

Having a larger water dish isn't a problem as long as it isn't too deep (but them you just add less water)--the issue more so is if the tort can safely and easily get in and out of it. Plant saucers, paint trays, and ramp bowls (look online for a better selection of sizes, but as long as the tort can handle the ramp its fine if it is too big) are all good options. For the ramp bowl, I saw a photo here on the forum where someone sunk down the ramp into the substrate so it was easier for the tort to use it. My tort got high centered on the one I tried so I returned it, but some brands have a better design. I have a stair bowl that is awesome, but 5.5 inches is too big. My 4 inch tort is close to outgrowing it. The tort should be able to turn around in the dish so they have the option in addition to backing out of it. Rocks can be used inside and around the dish to help with depth and provide steps and protect the water from the substrate. Good luck!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 28, 2010)

I just bought the biggest terra-cotta plant saucer I could find (12", I guess)...she'll never out grow it.:




You can see Ptolemy, in all of his 4-1/2" glory, for size comparison.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 28, 2010)

What Tom and Rob are doing is an excellent idea and quite healthy for the tort as any erosion will be excellent mineral supplementation when the torts drink


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 28, 2010)

You can add rocks or marbles to one of the new dishes that you say are too big for him. You add the marbles and then he can get in and out without any problem. I have used this idea from my sister for years...It's a great/functional idea...


----------

